# Bleeding E38 cooling system



## Mr Rumblur (Oct 12, 2009)

When I get it back together, is there a bleeding procedure for the cooling system?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

You should be able to find it on www.e38.org


----------

